# BLIZZARD in the Northeast!~



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in the area where the 2 storms will collide (AGAIN). It's looking like we are going to get a bunch of the white stuff!

To my fellow KBers North of me, please be careful. I'm hearing 2 feet+ for you guys.

Stay safe and check in when you can!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Depending on which weather report I look at, here in NJ just a few miles west of Manhattan, we're expecting either about 2 inches of snow/slush/rain/sleet/whatever, or 6"-12" of snow. 

weather.com as of 4:48 thursday:


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I sincerely hope your forecast is correct NogDog! In yours above it puts me at 3-6". 

If you hop over to noaa.gov it gives an entirely different forecast, and one which makes me want to cry! I believe it says 10-14 inches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rats.   Looks like it's going to be well north of us.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I've heard they've named this storm Nemo. I'm in Wisconsin, and we're currently getting snow, 2-5 inches. I suppose I shouldn't complain, but winter is not my jam.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Nemo?! Who names these things?  This storm is going to be anything BUT cute. (I love Nemo!)

**Now noaa is saying 10-16!** Crud!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

teashopgirl said:


> I've heard they've named this storm Nemo. I'm in Wisconsin, and we're currently getting snow, 2-5 inches. I suppose I shouldn't complain, but winter is not my jam.


The Weather Channel has taken to naming winter storms, but the National Weather Service does not. In fact, I remember seeing a report in the latter part of 2012 that they issued a memo to all their employees to _not_ use those Weather Channel names in any reports, alerts, etc. (They do, however, name tropical storms/hurricanes.) IIRC, part of their rationale was that winter storms are comparatively short-lived and highly changeable, which for whatever reason makes giving them names rather unproductive.

Or something like that.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

6-12" where I am.  Not looking forward to this!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> 6-12" where I am. Not looking forward to this!!!


come on, that's nothing by you!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

...so what is a nice desert cat doing in a place like this ??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, here in Maine, this is what we are looking forward to:

*Approaching storm could be biggest since '79*

*The National Weather Service is predicting more than 2 feet of snow in some areas, setting off a scramble to collect groceries and supplies.*

By Gillian [email protected]

And snowmobilers and skiers grew more excited as the weekend weather forecasts of big snowfall totals grew more certain.

The storm expected to hit Friday and Saturday could dump 2 feet or more of snow in parts of southern Maine, which would be more than any storm in more than three decades, according to the National Weather Service.

The weather service Thursday issued a blizzard warning from coastal York County through Waldo County, and winter storm warnings and advisories are in place for much of the state.

Snow could start falling in southern Maine shortly after midnight, forecasts predict. It is expected to continue into Saturday afternoon, said James Brown, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service in Gray.

"We have pretty fair confidence most places are going to get at least a foot to a foot-and-a-half of snow," Brown said.

Some areas along the coast of Maine and New Hampshire could get more than 2 feet of snow, depending on how the storm tracks, Brown said. He said the last time southern Maine recorded 2 feet or more of snow in one storm was in 1979.

The storm also will bring windy conditions and the chance of coastal flooding.

Brown said the last time southern Maine recorded 2 feet or more of snow in one storm was in 1979. An October 2011 storm that dumped 22 inches of snow on Concord, N.H., amounted to just shy of 6 inches of snow in Portland.

James Budway, director of Cumberland County Emergency Management Agency, said he and other officials are keeping a close eye on the storm track.

A shift of 20 to 30 miles in the track of the storm could drastically change the amount of snow the area receives, he said.

"The next 24 hours will be crucial in looking at the storm to see what we'll be doing," he said.

The Maine Turnpike Authority officials began warning drivers Thursday to pay attention to the conditions and adjust their driving accordingly.

The turnpike's Facebook and Twitter pages will be updated regularly with information about road conditions, accidents and delays, said spokesman Dan Morin.

"If you don't need to be out Friday afternoon through Saturday afternoon, we urge you to stay home," Morin said. "This could get quite messy."

to read more: http://www.pressherald.com/news/Storm-could-be-biggest-since-1979.html

We're stocking up...we have lots of popcorn! LOL

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Snapped this on the way home this evening. This type of high-altitude "herringbone" clouds is usually a good indicator that nasty weather is on the way.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

New England 
If you don't see me around; I'm buried under a 5 foot snowdrift. I despise our Winters; live for our Summers!!
***PRAY that I don't lose power. If so, I will have NO heat, hot water, stove, fridge or fireplace. 
Uggghhhhh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking of you and of all our north-east members!

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> come on, that's nothing by you!


We've had some really wimpy winters lately. And I'm getting old and ornery.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Stay safe everyone! I'd trade you some snow. Here in northern IN the last couple of winters have been weird. We get a few inches of snow, then a day or two later it melts....a couple more inches, melting again....repeat.  Yuck. Until it's truly spring I prefer not to look at the brown grass and mud. Bring on the snow. We haven't had a big storm in quite a while. The kids used to miss 1-2 weeks of school due to snow each year but not anymore. They rarely miss more than a day, if that. 

Stay warm inside with your kindles!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's snowing here in southern Maine and the snow started earlier than expected. They are predicting 25+ inches before it is all over. Good thing I don't have to go anywhere...

L


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Just misting here in Northwestern NJ at the moment. 
Models are all over the place still. Some showing me in the 3-6 inch range (please and thank you) while others have warned of 10-16 inches of the lovely white stuff.

The majority of the storm is supposed to be this afternoon and through the overnight hours with a possible 1-2 inches per hour falling then.

I want to move somewhere warmer.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A bit of wet snow at the moment, wind starting to pick up. Weather.com now shows us near the top end of the 6-12 inch range.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, it's sleeting and icing in the city and it HURTS getting hit by it in the face


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Stay warm and safe, NEsters! Hope you all have charged up Paperwhites....

We are finally seeing some sun today in the PNW.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's an amazing picture of the storm, from at NASA satellite:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's snowing here in southern Maine and the snow started earlier than expected. They are predicting 25+ inches before it is all over. Good thing I don't have to go anywhere...
> 
> L


   25 inches? 
I remember growing up back in Bavaria, we had some severe snowstorms. We would be snowed in for a couple of weeks. Living in the Bavarian boonies does that. Feels like another lifetime.

Its been a while now I have seen actual snow. The few flakes we get here in South Texas don't count.

I hope you are all stocked up at least on water and basic supplies in case it gets as bad as is predicted. 
And I hope no power goes out for any of you.

I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anyone else besides me find it fascinating that apparently none of this snow will be falling on Canada?



NogDog said:


> Depending on which weather report I look at, here in NJ just a few miles west of Manhattan, we're expecting either about 2 inches of snow/slush/rain/sleet/whatever, or 6"-12" of snow.
> 
> weather.com as of 4:48 thursday:


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Charge up those Kindles & Stock those shelves... in that order.  

I'll be thinking of you as we will probably have our AC on...  I'm from Colorado & sorely miss the winters. Here in Texas there's only two seasons... hot and hotter. This girl was built for cold!  

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Anyone else besides me find it fascinating that apparently none of this snow will be falling on Canada?


Yup, it's just US snow...LOL.

After a lull, the snow is starting up again but still not a blizzard.

L


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Any KB'ers in the Blizzard zone? They've been talking about this storm all week, even gave it a name....Nemo, which doesn't sound all that frightening, but they are saying this will be a major storm, on the anniversary of the infamous Blizzard of 78. There is a state-wide driving ban after 4 today, which hasn't been done in 35 years...stay safe everyone, and warm!  Fingers crossed that the power stays on...


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in NJ. It's just starting to wind down here a bit. Hope you don't get hit too bad! My electric was down for over a week with Sandy. Before Sandy I had grandiose ideas that I would be able to survive anything, and that I could be one of those survivalists. Wow was I delusional! Post Sandy, I just hope if something really bad happens I get taken out in the first wave.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The weather report is saying we have 7.5" inches of snow so far.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

Which state has the driving ban?  That does sound rather crazy.

My parents mentioned it in an email.  I should give them a call.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Nemo is pretty weak here in Philly. Just rain and it's pretty light rain at that. Good luck, New Englanders. At least you're more prepared for snow than we are!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Anotherdreamer said:


> I just hope if something really bad happens I get taken out in the first wave.


This is my apocalyptic plan as well. However, the way my luck goes, I'll probably be among the .0009 percent that survives and will be in charge of cleaning up and rebuilding.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

SNOWDAY Tomorrow !! Yeah


----------



## Al Schneider (Feb 14, 2011)

But... but... Bruce Springsteen and other celebrities sang songs and played their guitars after Sandy so people's misery would be lessened. How could this happen? Someone better get Prince to do a concert next time, maybe that'll fix the weather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Anyone else besides me find it fascinating that apparently none of this snow will be falling on Canada?


It's because this isn't a snow to Canadians. Or to people in Buffalo.  (In Hibbing* they would call it a heavy frost.)

Betsy
*Hibbing, MN: center of the universe. Betsy is contractually obligated by her mother to work Hibbing in to as many conversations as possible.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

sjc said:


> New England
> If you don't see me around; I'm buried under a 5 foot snowdrift. I despise our Winters; live for our Summers!!
> ***PRAY that I don't lose power. If so, I will have NO heat, hot water, stove, fridge or fireplace.
> Uggghhhhh.


Stay safe sjc and all NEern-ers


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Al Schneider said:


> But... but... Bruce Springsteen and other celebrities sang songs and played their guitars after Sandy so people's misery would be lessened. How could this happen? Someone better get Prince to do a concert next time, maybe that'll fix the weather.


Prince is from Minnesota. If he couldn't fix the weather there, i don't think he can help the northeast.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Geepers, CNN has every one of their reporters outside, counting snow flakes.
I just saw an interview with a guy who bought a snow plow. Totally front page news! Oh, look, a picture of someone driving through an inch of snow!

You'd think they North East had never seen a blizzard before. We're pretty much buried in the white stuff up here in Canada. Our news channels are reporting on the ski conditions.  

Let's all hope that those who fear snow will stay inside and download books!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We are getting a few flurries.    
Stay safe and warm and post updates when possible. 
deb


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Coastal Mass here, the wind is pretty good and the burm from the plows is at least a foot, but we've only lost power for 30 seconds or so. We have plenty of wins, vodka, and whiskey. Who cares about milk, eggs, and toilet paper.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I am nervous as hell. I grew up in Southeastern VA. Our power has flickered twice, but I pulled the spatula move and it came back on (learned during Sandy, if you wave a spatula at the ceiling and tell the power to come back on, it does, funny story).

We don't have a genny as we just moved here this past summer, before we were on the coast of CT in Niantic and snow there was more like Virginia's dusting. Never lost power there. Sandy, I had no power for 9 days. We do have a wood stove though so warmth isn't an issue, and all 5 ereading devices and 3 laptops are charged (though I'll lose Internet). 

I've ridden out hurricanes in Va and SC, I've evacuated fires in San Diego, but snow is new for me. I hate the cold. 4 inches and less is pretty... more than that is a pain. And no power? I am a ninny now that I have a toddler, I wanted to evacuate to my parents' house but hubby didn't want me to. He's going to learn first hand how fun a 3 year old with no Dora this weekend.... mwahahaha


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

PamelaKelley said:


> Any KB'ers in the Blizzard zone? They've been talking about this storm all week, even gave it a name....Nemo, which doesn't sound all that frightening,


The Weather Channel is the one coming up with these names, and this is one of the many, many reasons I think naming winter storms is a stupid idea. It's a new thing they're doing this year. I hope it's their last year doing it.

I'm in Syracuse and we're just getting a bunch of snow, but not even a lot by our standards. It's only really bad closer to the coast. No way will this be considered Blizzard of '78 proportions. The only really horrible thing is that New England is getting hit with hurricane-force winds. Ouch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a couple of threads on the blizzard...sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Which state has the driving ban? That does sound rather crazy.
> 
> My parents mentioned it in an email. I should give them a call.


Massachusetts. We are supposed to get the worst of this storm, up to 30" in some areas near Boston. They said yesterday that there would be a parking ban as of noon, to clear the streets of Boston and the T would shut down at 3:30. I then got a text this afternoon from a friend in Florida as I was working from home (we told everyone to work from home today), saying she'd heard on CNN about the driving ban from 4pm on. Memories of the Blizzard of 78, and the gov being proactive. I actually think it's a good idea, have no desire to leave my house!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi *Tracy*! I hope you and all the east coast Kindleboarders stay safe during the blizzard! Check in when you can!!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey *skyblue!!!*

The snow has really just started back up here. We were in a lull for quite awhile, then our totals were downgraded. (I'll take it happily!)

Just hoping everyone stays safe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Which state has the driving ban? That does sound rather crazy.
> 
> My parents mentioned it in an email. I should give them a call.


Connecticut and Massachusetts


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's because this isn't a snow to Canadians. Or to people in Buffalo.  (In Hibbing* they would call it a heavy frost.)
> 
> Betsy
> *Hibbing, MN: center of the universe. Betsy is contractually obligated by her mother to work Hibbing in to as many conversations as possible.


Which gives me the excuse to post a Hugh picture...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

She said Hibbing twice.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> She said Hibbing twice.


but it was only one post, so one hugh picture.

it's snowing in NYC, but still mostly slushy on the ground.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> She said Hibbing twice.


Go for it...


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

I remember all those promised blizzards that fizzled out. And we would feel disappointed. Because a blizzard is excitement, at least while it's falling, and you are inside, warm, and have a nice window from which to see snow falling on trees, carpeting an entire landscape with whiteness.

Hope you are warm through this one.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

The key to managing kids during a blizzard is to let them outside in it. No Dora necessary.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

They hit the forecast pretty well here in Lincroft, NJ...about four inches. Still some wind and flurries.
Hope those of you up north are doing OK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> She said Hibbing twice.


Only to explain to the new folk.... 

That picture of Hugh should warm people up!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NapCat, you need to work out where Leslie is; I'm pretty sure she's in that really dark purple section! 

My son is on the line between the pink and the light purple. . . but his cable guy came anyway on Friday and fixed his FIOS connection, so he really doesn't care.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ah, the day after a blizzard....  some sidewalks are perfectly dry and some have not been shoveled at all.  some corners are passable, and some have ankle deep slush puddles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, here in Maine...

They are saying that Portland got 30". With all the blowing and drifting, it's hard to tell.

We have spots in the yard where we can see the grass:










On the other hand, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get out through the front door again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> On the other hand, I'm not sure when I'll be able to get out through the front door again!


Bah, my mom would say that that's when they would climb out the windows to go to school.
 (Seriously, she really did say that....when our school would get cancelled for three or four inches...she'd say "we had to climb out the windows to go to school because the snow was over the door." We would roll our eyes...)


Stay warm and safe everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bah, my mom would say that that's when they would climb out the windows to go to school.
> (Seriously, she really did say that....when our school would get cancelled for three or four inches...she'd say "we had to climb out the windows to go to school because the snow was over the door." We would roll our eyes...)
> 
> 
> ...


People are talking about climbing out windows. LOL.

Apparently a man got blown off a pier into Casco Bay...yikes! First time I have ever heard about that happening.

http://bangordailynews.com/2013/02/09/news/portland/man-blown-off-pier-into-portland-bay-during-storm-officials-say/

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've not stuck a ruler in the snow yet (and highly doubt I will), but from my 3rd floor window I'd guess we got closer to the 6" side of the 6-12 they forecast for us.



I thought the marshy area (NJ Meadowlands, after all) adjacent to my apartment building looked kind of pretty:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Flooding in southern Maine. This is Ogunquit. I also saw pictures of York Beach with water running through the main street of town.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4011694304395&set=vb.74415701885&type=2&theater


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nemo did a number on my area of Mass...where I live in Plymouth, and all of the South Shore was hit pretty hard. We've been without electricity or heat since Friday at 8 and they are saying it will be Thursday night before everyone is back up. My condo was below 40 so stayed with friends last night and tonight am North of Boston at my sister's, hoping we might get lucky and get power back sooner than Thursday. Trees are down everywhere, a 60 foot oak was across the road last night as I was heading to a friends, fortunately we found another way in, but it's crazy, sagging, ice-covered power lines are why so many outages have happened, and the wind was wild. You really do appreciate electricity when you don't have it!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hope everyone is OK out there.  It is interesting for me to see all of this happening year after year.  I live in Chicago and so much of this country is under the delusion that I live in a frozen tundra wasteland.  And, yet, it's been 2 years since we had a truly big snowstorm to match what has hit the northeast the past couple of years, heck, the past couple of months!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the Hugh pics. 
This has not been fun. 
Roads are a slushy mess and are so narrow; due to poor plowing, accidents waiting to happen. Melt off with nowhere to drain. HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

balaspa said:


> Hope everyone is OK out there. It is interesting for me to see all of this happening year after year. I live in Chicago and so much of this country is under the delusion that I live in a frozen tundra wasteland. And, yet, it's been 2 years since we had a truly big snowstorm to match what has hit the northeast the past couple of years, heck, the past couple of months!


As big as Lake Michigan is, it doesn't have the Gulf Stream pumping in warm water during the winter nor the hundreds of miles that a nor'easter can suck moisture off of before dumping it across its northern and western sides. 

That being said, however, I do remember one Easter Sunday when I was maybe 5 years old, as I and my family walked to church in Elmhurst (western suburb of Chicago) with about a foot of snow on the ground on either side of the sidewalk; so there's still a lot of time left in the year for you to catch a big storm.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We lucked out here in upstate NY, only got about 9" at my house & quite a bit has melted already. I'm very thankful. My brother lives in Needham, MA & they got 27" at their house.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Hope everyone is OK out there. It is interesting for me to see all of this happening year after year. I live in Chicago and so much of this country is under the delusion that I live in a frozen tundra wasteland. And, yet, it's been 2 years since we had a truly big snowstorm to match what has hit the northeast the past couple of years, heck, the past couple of months!


I'm seeing the same thing as well. I live in northern IN and we haven't seen any big snowstorms in several years either. It used to be the usual to see snow from October until March, even April and May some years. Not anymore. I have a January birthday and it was quite normal to have parties cancelled due to snow, but lately we haven't even had any snow on the ground then. Winters are definitely warmer than they used to be around here.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!
I live on a corner lot:
Therefore, the snow plow piles the snow from street to street 5 feet high on my corner... NOW get this:  THE CITY wants to "fine" people who don't shovel a path in the sidewalks of their property.  I would need a freaking BULLDOZER for the Love of God!!!
ARE THEY NUTS


----------

